# اغرب معلومات ...بالصور...غريبة جدا جدااااااااا



## candy shop (15 مارس 2012)

اغرب معلومات بالصور غريبه جدا جدااااااااا





العسل الطبيعي هو الطعام الوحيد 
الذي لا يفسد ولا يتعفن 
مهما طال به الزمن لأن به مادة
مضادة للتعفن










التفاح وليس « الكافيين »
هو المنبه الأقوى، لمساعدة الإنسان 
على الاستيقاظ في الصباح











إذا عطست بقوة، يمكن أن تكسر ضلعا، 
و إذا حاولت أن تكتم عطسة، 
فانه يمكن أن تفجر وعاءاً دمويا
في رأسك أو رقبتك و تموت .













أصبع السبابة هو الأكثر حساسية 
بين أصابع يد الإنسان










أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته »
لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن
كما يعتقد البعض 












حبات اللؤلؤ تذوب في الخل 






أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، 
هو صوت « الأم »






« الأشخاص الأذكياء » لديهم نسبة 
مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس في شعورهم 












أن مخ الأشخاص طوال القامة 
« أثقل وزناً » من 
مخ الأشخاص قصار القامة 




يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة
أكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى




أن معدل ذكاء المرأة أعلى
من الرجال بالنسبة لتعلم اللغات



أن ذاكرة المرأة أقوى من ذاكرة الرجل 



أن مخ الذكور أكبر من مخ الإناث



قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو
أسرع من قلب الرجل













السعرات الحرارية التي تحرق أثناء
نوم الإنسان تفوق تلك التي يحرقها
أثناء مشاهدته للتلفاز 














كان المصريون القدماء يستخدمون نبتة 
« الزعتر » في تحنيط الجثث















الولاعة عرفت قبل أن يعرف عود الثقاب














عالم الفيزياء « ألبرت اينشتاين »
كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى 
بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه 
يعتقدون أنه متخلف عقلياً

















« ألكسندر غراهام بيل » مخترع التليفون
لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه 
وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم 
















أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي
« نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر 
عندما يواجه " قطة " 
















أن قائد حزب العمال الوطني الإشتراكي
وزعيم ألمانيا النازية « هتلر » 
كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة 

















ضوء الشمس يستغرق وصوله للأرض في
« 8 دقائق » فقط















يعكس سطح القمر « 7% »
من أشعة الشمس فقط















يقول « علماء الفلك » أن عدد النجوم المتناثرة في أرجاء الكون يزيد على عدد حبيبات 
الرمل الموجودة في كوكب الأرض














جمهورية الفلبين تتألف من « 7100 » جزيرة
















الهند هي الدولة الوحيدة التي لديها قانون 
« لحماية البقر»














الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية وفرت مبلغ
أربعين ألف دولار في عام 1987م 
عندما ألغت « زيتونة واحدة » من كل 
صحن سلطة يقدم لركاب الدرجة الأولى !













إن ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة في البحار
يجعل الإنسان يمارس السباحة
دون خشية الغرق















أن الحوت الأزرق هو أثقل و أكبر
وأضخم مخلوق في العالم
حيث يبلغ حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ 
يبلغ حجم سيارة ,
أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله حوالي خمسة أمتار













أغلب الأسماك التي في أعماق 
عميقة جداً في البحار « عمياء »














يعتبر الإخطبوط هو الحيوان الأذكى 
في عالم اللافقاريات 
# عندما يفقد الإخطبوط إحدى أذرعه الطويلة، تنمو ذراع بديلة لها تدريجياً فيما بعد

# تضع أنثى الإخطبوط « 60 ألف » بيضة ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعا

# الإخطبوط له « 10 أرجل » و «3 قلوب » 





منقول​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2012)

الحصان و الفأر لا يتقيئون













الحصان يستطيع أن يظل شهرا كاملاً واقفا
على أقدامه

الحصان إذا قطع ذيله مات
















إن أكثر الحيوانات حده في السمع هي
« الذئاب والحمير »














من المستحيل أن ينظر الخنزير
إلى السماء












 
تستطيع « أفعى الأصلة الإفريقية »
أن تبقى على قيد الحياة بلا طعام
لمدة سنتين كاملتين













أن الأفعى تسمع الأصوات عن طريق 
التقاط ذبذبات موجات الصوت بلسانها

يستطيع رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بتره











البعوضة لها أسنان، 
وعدد أسنانها « 47 سناً » ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

تحفففففة بجد

حاجات قليلة اللى كنت اعرفها منهم 

شكرا ماما كاندى


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2012)

معلومات غريبه اوى

تسلم ايدك يا مامتى​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2012)

*






عالم الفيزياء « ألبرت اينشتاين »
كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى 
بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه 
يعتقدون أنه متخلف عقلياً

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شكرا للموضوع القيم والمعلومات المفيده
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم*​


----------



## مسرة (15 مارس 2012)

معلومات مشوقة جدا و لما الواحد يعرفها يشعر بالفخر ههه​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (16 مارس 2012)

*موضوع حلو شكرا ليكي ع المعلومات *


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2012)

> إذا عطست بقوة، يمكن أن تكسر ضلعا،
> و إذا حاولت أن تكتم عطسة،
> فانه يمكن أن تفجر وعاءاً دمويا
> في رأسك أو رقبتك و تموت .



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب اعمل أى .؟؟؟
لاكدة نافع وكدة نافع .......



> كان المصريون القدماء يستخدمون نبتة
> « الزعتر » في تحنيط الجثث


ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو حد عارف اصلا كانوا بيحنطوا ازاى العلم والتاريخ لم يستطيع يسجل هذا الامر حتى الان


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

> الهند هي الدولة الوحيدة التي لديها قانون
> «
> لحماية البقر»


 
طبيعي جدا أن يكون عندهم قانون لحماية آلهتهم  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي إختي على موضوعك


----------



## rania79 (29 مارس 2012)

معلومات حلوة اوى يماميتو


----------



## clod (29 مارس 2012)

معلومات رائعة


----------



## mohib80 (30 مارس 2012)

الف شكر ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## clod (30 مارس 2012)

و حياتكم يارب


----------

